# Kilo s3x freewheel question



## Lacie123401 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello,
I have a Kilo s3x (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/...kilott_s3x.htm)
and was wondering if I'll be able to switch it to a freewheel. 
I've been doing some searching and I've gotten some mixed results varying from, it will fit a 16t bmx freewheel; to not being possible. 
If anyone knows any info it would be very helpful. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

In short the answer is yes.
http://www.sturmey-archer.com/products/hubs/cid/3/id/47
Though, I have heard a few people they were difficult to get threaded on properly. 
If you do install a freewheel, go slow and make sure it doesn't crossthread.


----------

